
Web Developer Workspace Full CSS - amazedsaint
http://cssdeck.com/labs/full/cjkwaswn?utm_content=buffer6119d&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
gregorkas
How is it full CSS if there's JavaScript to animate the clock?

